# Yearling and 1 doeling and buckling off dumpy acting



## Karla Marr (Jul 31, 2018)

I have treated a yearling and buckling and doeling all not related to each other and still acting dumpy and not wanting to eat grain. They all seem to eat hay and do some grazing and not losing weight but just standing or laying around alot and not acting normal. They have been treated couple times for coccidia with toltrazurile and also wormed with first valbazen and quest gel at same time then week later treated with panacur and next week quest plus ..I have also given Vitamin B complex with thiamine and each were also given thiamine for 3 days in a row and have used probiotics (oral) on them and red cell although I didnt give the red cell daily only couple times a week and same for the vit b and probiotics...I just dont see how they can still have worms or coccidia after so much treatment and everyone else is fine...The buckling and the yearling had scoots when this all started but not the doeling. The sample I took to the vet after treatment show clean so whats the problem. The yearling will not eat her grain but will eat the beet pulp shreds that I wet down..She grazes and eats hay but no grain. Nu husband was concerned that the chaffhaye was the issue so I stopped giving her that..The buckling and the doeling wont eat grain either and the buckling has a sloshy water sound coming from his gut when you make him run...Im at my wits end


----------



## Karla Marr (Jul 31, 2018)

Im at my wits end on what to do now see above post


----------



## Karla Marr (Jul 31, 2018)

Help sick dumpy goats


----------



## Karla Marr (Jul 31, 2018)

Dumpy yearling and doeling and buckling


----------



## shawhee (Jun 28, 2008)

Kala it sounds like you have done a bunch of things, how long of a time frame? Have you been treating them, sometimes it takes some time to bounce back. Have they ran a temp at all? What is your weather like? It has been really hot and humid here, and nobody wants to do anything around here.
Shawna


----------



## shawhee (Jun 28, 2008)

Karla, sorry


----------



## Karla Marr (Jul 31, 2018)

Last night we gave them vitamin B12 orally ,releplin,red cell and probiotics this morning the buckling was eating just a little last night he was also back to scours but this morning was dry will repeat this for 4-5 more days the doeling was still not eating but no scours 
last night tried to get a fecal but not able to tried to get some of his loose stools but wasnt enough ..The adult doe seems better eating and perky so she may be out of the woods


----------

